# USB power draw



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was thinking it would be convenient to just leave my flash drive plugged in all the time, but I notice that the activity light on the drive indicates it is drawing power even if the system is turned off. My guess is that it draws so little power that it is not really an issue, but was wondering if there was an official (or at least informed) answer as to whether or not it is a good idea to pull the flash drive when the car is not running?


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Are you sure the USB stick does this with the door closed? The USB will remain powered (à la stereo) until you open the door after shutting the car off. I know that my phone will stop charging once I open the door after removing the key.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> Are you sure the USB stick does this with the door closed? The USB will remain powered (à la stereo) until you open the door after shutting the car off. I know that my phone will stop charging once I open the door after removing the key.





greg1466 said:


> I was thinking it would be convenient to just leave my flash drive plugged in all the time, but I notice that the activity light on the drive indicates it is drawing power even if the system is turned off. My guess is that it draws so little power that it is not really an issue, but was wondering if there was an official (or at least informed) answer as to whether or not it is a good idea to pull the flash drive when the car is not running?


Just what TheRupp said... once you either open the door or the battery on times out the USB stick should also shutdown. I leave mine in all of the time and the only thing... especially now (summer) is that it gets very hot in that enclosed compartment, but no harm done.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the above, no harm done. The amount of power a USB flash drive will pull is miniscule. 

Keep in mind, all of the door chimes as well as the turn signal go through the radio, so the radio needs to stay "on" in order to play those sounds, during which time the USB power will also remain on.


----------



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I had the door closed with everything off, but I didn't wait however minutes it would take for everything to go to sleep as it were. Makes sense though.

Thanks to both.


----------



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Follow on USB power question*

A follow up question. Other than when I was loading the drive, I had the flash drive plugged in all weekend. It was working fine while waiting for my sons bus. After getting back in the car (turned everything off while out), the USB was no longer recognized and the navigation system said there was no SD card. Even tried pulling over and turning everything (radio and engine) off, with no effect. I thought maybe I'd blown a fuse, so I checked the fuse block section of the manual after getting to work. I did not see a fuse for the USB/SD, but I saw one for the rear power outlet. Thinking it might be on the same fuse, I plugged my phone in and got power. For the **** of it, I tried the nav again and it worked, as did the USB. Obviously the same timeout bit me, but why would the power have died in the first place? Maybe a not truly compatible USB drive?


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I doubt if the USB is incompatible, since the "U" stands for "Universal." EIther the drive or the car decided to cop an attitude. Mine does this sometimes as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe the drive overheated? Also, they don't take well to constant on and off if you are getting in and out of your car.


----------

